# A few short smokes!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

These were delivered today. A couple of my favorite short smokes.

Party Shorts and San Cristobal De La Habana El Principes


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet pics...loving the VR...shorts are good too


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice pick ups Donny!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Tarks said:


> Nice pick ups Donny!


Decided to go withsome shorter smokes since it is cooling off now. Temps have been getting into the mid 70's at night. :r


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice pickups Donnie, gotta get me some of those Party Shorts one of these days!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh no the mid 70s LOL

Nice pickups!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Damn, you better start breaking out the sweaters!

Nice pick up, those look really good.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn they look good.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Beee-ewe-TI- Full!*


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations on that haul. I was planning on buying some smaller sticks for the Winter months myself too, however, it gets so cold up here (Winnipeg Canada labeled as the coldest place on earth 1 day last Winter) that I can't find any small enough before my bloody lips freeze shut.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Those look amazing!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like a great pick up. I love short sticks personally.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice pickups. I like a shorter stick myself. I like the Party shorts myself.

Mid 70s! my-o-my........... its still mid 80s here at night..... trade?


----------



## Redheadz (Sep 23, 2009)

Party shorts sound like a good idea for the temps I'm gonna have here soon in New Hampster. 
Do those wrappers get brittle in the cold like the cammies do or do they hold up a little better? Just curious cause my island smoke experience is still lacking.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Donnie you are a lucky man, nice grab


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I drooled all over my shirt looking at all this "pourn" and esp. where the origin of those tobacco missles came from. I can smell em from Atlanta.


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

yummmmmipe:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Donnie,

Please adopt me.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

beautiful boxes of cigars


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

:faint:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy Moly! They don't call you Big Poppa for nuthin' eh?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

eyesack said:


> Holy Moly! They don't call you Big Poppa for nuthin' eh?


Actually the only person that calls me that is myself. :r


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice Haul!:hungry:


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

Those look fantastic!! Especially the SC. They just look delicious.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Sir, do you realize that you are in direct violation of US importation laws? I'm afraid I'm going to have to confiscate those. If you would just send them to me, I will dispose of them properly! :smoke: ound:ound: Nice Haul Donnie!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

MrMayorga said:


> Sir, do you realize that you are in direct violation of US importation laws? I'm afraid I'm going to have to confiscate those. If you would just send them to me, I will dispose of them properly! :smoke: ound:ound: Nice Haul Donnie!


But officer, these are made from pre-embargo tobacco!


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm starting to get stiff looking at those.


----------

